# TTC after ectopic



## Laubull

Hi girls

Just wondering if there's anyone else TTC or will be soon following an ectopic?

Sadly I've just had a second ectopic. I had surgery on the 10th August to remove the pregnancy and ruptured right tube. My first ectopic was resolved with methotrexate. 

I am very lucky to have a two year old daughter but desperate for a sibling for her.

I'm tracking my cycles by temping but won't start TTC until October.

Good luck to all those TTC, especially after the heartache of a loss.

X


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi laubull, 

Can we be TTC buddies?

I'm TTC #2 after an ectopic and right tube removed last October 2014.
Currently in the 2ww (3dpo).

Im sorry to hear you've had two ectopics, was the right tube the problem first time as well?


----------



## Laubull

Hi Gi_Jane!

Yes lets be buddies!

How long since your ectopic have you been trying? Did you start trying straight away or wait a couple of months?

Yes my first ectopic was in my right tube......well I pretty sure it was anyway! I was told that my left tube and both ovaries look in good condition so fingers crossed.

I hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much, I hate it! Fingers crossed there will be a BFP at the end of it for you 

x


----------



## GI_Jane

The pregnancy that ended up ectopic last October wasn't planned so we didn't want to conceive again straight away and so didn't try. I wanted to give my body a good amount of time to heal. My son had just turned 1, very clingy and not sleeping through so the thought of having a second was scary and by the time we came around to the idea of being pregnant and got excited it was over...

So last month we did a NTNP and this month was our first proper go and I used OPKs for the first time.

How are you tracking your cycles?Are you temping? I'm up in the night so just would not work for me.

How was the process for diagnosing your ectopics? Mine dragged on for 3 weeks- the hospital couldn't see anything on US and kept dismissing my pain. I found having the bloods over and over and waiting so demoralising. I ended up seeing a different doctor who said he wanted to do an exploratory and low and behold I had been bleeding internally from the tube. I was just happy to have it over and done with by then. 

How come you are waiting until October- sorry just being nosy


----------



## Laubull

It's so tough to know when the right time is to have a second baby and by the time you come round to the idea it goes wrong, typical!

I am tracking my temperature, it's straightforward and cheap. I get up once every night for a wee and it doesn't seem to affect my results too much. I've never tried OPKs but a friend recommended them.

It took a week to diagnose my ectopic, it started with bleeding. In fairness the hospital was really good, measuring my bloods etc. and were ready to scan me as soon as my HCG levels were high enough.... I booked the scan for the Tuesday and then typically it ruptured on the Sunday, I was operated on the Monday :-/

In comparison to the last time where I was treated with methotrexate this has been easier and at least the bad tube has gone now, good riddance I say! Although I'd rather still be pregnant, just in the right place!!

We're waiting until October as they advise waiting 2 cycles or 3 months..... It will actually only be 1 cycle/2 months but I feel ready already!

I am sorry your ectopic took so long to diagnose.

When will you be testing? 

x


----------



## GI_Jane

Will test on Sunday...feeling impatient :coffee:

How was your journey to conceive #1?


----------



## Laubull

Eeeekkkk good luck for Sunday!

#1 was 3rd time lucky after an ectopic and miscarriage. It all happened rather quickly but it was still a rollercoaster ride. We seem to be very fertile, just can't keep them :-/

How about you? x


----------



## GI_Jane

It took a year to conceive #1 with one loss in that time before we got pregnant with him- and that was with two tubes.

Was bfn today- a bit gutted as we dtd A lot and used OPKs for the first time.

Feeling pretty negative about TTC with one tube and don't want to bring anyone down so will say good luck on your journey.


----------



## Laubull

GI Jane I'm sorry :-( Please don't beat yourself up, TTC is hard on its on, let alone when you've had loses and only have one tube. It was only your first month of using opks so give them a chance.

We'll be one tube wonders together I'm sure! 

X


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I am also TTC since an ectopic in Jan this year. 

My ectopic was ovarian (foetus attached to ovary, not tube). I didn't know I was pregnant because I had a normal heavy AF then no spotting or anything. Just had horrendous pain at what was 6 weeks pregnant and still no external bleeding but major internal bleeding into my abdomen. I lost my right ovary and needed 4 pints blood transfusion but surgery was keyhole so recovery was only a week. 

I managed to conceive again in April but unfortunately lost that baby at the end of June to a MMC discovered at 12 week scan :cry:

DH has agreed to "not prevent and have lots of sex" which of course I call TTC because I have very clear O signs and regular O so hard not to TTC! 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Good luck to you Everything! It's sounds like you've had a crap 6 months, I'm so sorry :-(

We're not meant to be trying this month but I've got clear ovulation signs and I'm trying it so hard to resist trying, just once....! X


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes Laubull, pretty rubbish 6 months. It looks like you went through similar in 2012 :hugs: Good luck for October - it's not far off now. 

GI Jane, sorry you got a BFN. What dpo are you now, about 11dpo?


----------



## GI_Jane

Everything, you give me hope that you can conceive after an ectopic, how heartbreaking to have the MMC after that. TTC is crap isn't it!
With one ovary will you always O from the same side or will there be cycles where you won't ovulate if a follicle is not mature enough to pop?

AF got me this morning so I'm officially out. I'm more gutted than usual as we were away without our son when I got my positive OPK and so we had the opportunity to make the most of it. Usually we are exhausted and just don't feel like baby dancing or DH is traveling for work. A bfp this cycle would of been perfect. You just cant force these things I suppose!

How is it having two boys? I think I would like #2 to be a boy as well but a BFP would be a start right now :winkwink:

Laubull did you give in to your O signs and bd?


----------



## Laubull

Sorry AF got you GI_Jane :-(

It's so hard to find the time when TTCing, plus you don't want it to feel like a chore. I try to focus on my fertile period only, and if it happens anytime in the rest of the month it's a bonus!

Didn't give in last night but tonight I might have to, feels like too good an opportunity to miss, right?! If it's meant to be it's meant to be.....

x


----------



## EverythingXd

GI_Jane said:


> Everything, you give me hope that you can conceive after an ectopic, how heartbreaking to have the MMC after that. TTC is crap isn't it!
> With one ovary will you always O from the same side or will there be cycles where you won't ovulate if a follicle is not mature enough to pop?
> 
> AF got me this morning so I'm officially out. I'm more gutted than usual as we were away without our son when I got my positive OPK and so we had the opportunity to make the most of it. Usually we are exhausted and just don't feel like baby dancing or DH is traveling for work. A bfp this cycle would of been perfect. You just cant force these things I suppose!
> 
> How is it having two boys? I think I would like #2 to be a boy as well but a BFP would be a start right now :winkwink:
> 
> Laubull did you give in to your O signs and bd?

GI Jane, sorry AF got you :hugs: I know what you mean about the timing - me and DH had a mini break to Italy just in run up to O this month so I thought perfect for making our rainbow. Then I got another uterine infection right before we left and was on anti-biotics. Wasn't sure I should be BDing with an infection anyway, and the drugs gave me -TMI alert!- the runs which DH said was not a turn on! :rofl: So we only BD once. 

After the op, I said to the consultant that my fertility was halved overnight, and she said it usually had very little impact on fertility and that the left ovary would just take over from the right. It can bring on menopause a little earlier, which is my concern since I'm already 40. I am pretty sure I have O'd every month since the ectopic though and am regular with around 26/27 day cycles.

Love my 2 boys more than anything and as DS2 gets older we have more nice playing together and less fighting. I would like a little girl but a 3rd boy would not be a disappointment!

Laubull - I agree what will be will be, I don't think our bodies would let us get pregnant if it couldn't cope with a pregnancy. Hope you've had some fun over the last couple of days :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - mind if I join you?

I had an ectopic in April 13 (Lost my left tube and also needed a big blood transfusion) and then a MMC in August the same year (v similar to you Everything!). I conceived my DS in Dec that year so he has just turned 1 (can't believe how fast the year has gone!!)

We're now trying for number 2 and I got a positive opk today so OH knows he's got to perform tonight!

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## beemeck

hi girls - stumbled across this thread and feel like I have found others with similar experiences. I had a cervical ectopic pregnancy in April/May. I was in the hospital for a week receiving methotrexate and planning a surgery to cut off blood supply to my uterus so I wouldn't need a hysterectomy. I ended up hemorrhaging before the surgery could happen. Lost 25 % of my blood, but miraculously stopped bleeding on my own and got to keep my uterus. 

Had stitches for 6 weeks after and took just about as long for my levels to go back down to 0. Was told to wait 3 months to try again - just to give my body a rest. Ended up trying in July anyway as cycles returned 28 days after my hemorrhage! Even with levels not yet to 0. Stayed regular and were right back on track, but I haven't conceived. 

Feeling worried that something is up and I didn't get off scot-free afterall. When we did conceive, it was our first try. We pretty much did nothing but BD on the two days I noticed EWCM and bam. Everyone commented on how fertile we were! but..... no luck since. 

I started temping even though I'm super regular and have O pains on top of the EWCM. But I figured it can't hurt. Going to use OPKs this month too for an added bonus. 

GL to all of you ladies and let's share this journey together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Hi hilslo and beemeck, I'm sorry you've both found yourselves hear :-(

Ectopics are so awful, there are times when I wish I'd 'just' had a miscarriage, but I know neither are easy.

I'm 9DPO and symptom spotting like crazy, I've felt crap all week but today BFN so I don't know what to think now..... I'm hoping it's a shy BFP!

Not that I'm meant to be trying!

Good luck all. Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Laubull - 9dpo is still v early. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

Breech - blimey, you must have been terrified when they mentioned hysterectomy!! So glad for you that you didn't have to go through that! Have you managed to keep both tubes? 

And - I'm now 1dpobut I'm not holding out much hope this cycle. We timed it really well (we dtd in the 3 days leading up to O and on the day of O) but scan has confirmed I ovulated from my tubeless side. I know it's still possible and that the opposite side tube can pick up the egg etc but it's not very likely. Both times I've conceived after my ectopic, I ovulated from the side with a tube. Still a bit of a chance though


----------



## Laubull

Hilslo twice over the fertile period is good! And remember being a one tube wonder only means about a 20% drop in fertility so you could be lucky this month!

AF is due tomorrow so assuming she doesn't arrive in the night and my temperature stays above the cover line I'll test again. My boobs have been a bit tender but that could be AF....

How is everyone? X


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, and welcome to our new gals :wave:

Hilslo - yes very similar! Let's hope the similarities continue because if I follow your pattern I will conceive a keeper baby this month lol! Fingers crossed your good tube picks the egg up for you.

Beemeck - it could just be that the MC affected your fertility. It can take a few months for your body / fertility to recover. Some ladies are lucky enough to be more fertile after a MC but I'm not one. My body always seems to take the longest time to recover from anything (MC's, breastfeeding, being on contraceptive). Hopefully this will be your month!

Laubull - did your AF show up or have you tested? Good luck :)

AFM, AF showed as expected on 10th. It has been a lot lighter this month though, pretty much gone today at CD5 so I'm hoping that means my body is returning to normal at last. I O'd on CD15 the last 2 months so just waiting for my fertile spell at the moment :coffee:


----------



## Laubull

I tested again this morning and BFN again, think AF must be on her way now :-( I really must stop symptom spotting, I was so sure we could have got lucky! Anyway, hopefully AF will hurry up and we can get on with trying again.

Everything I am sorry AF arrived, but hope you can start looking forward to all of the BDing you'll be doing soon ;-)

x


----------



## beemeck

hilslo said:


> Laubull - 9dpo is still v early. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Breech - blimey, you must have been terrified when they mentioned hysterectomy!! So glad for you that you didn't have to go through that! Have you managed to keep both tubes?
> 
> And - I'm now 1dpobut I'm not holding out much hope this cycle. We timed it really well (we dtd in the 3 days leading up to O and on the day of O) but scan has confirmed I ovulated from my tubeless side. I know it's still possible and that the opposite side tube can pick up the egg etc but it's not very likely. Both times I've conceived after my ectopic, I ovulated from the side with a tube. Still a bit of a chance though


I was super terrified! Or more just depressed... I told the doctors to just let me bleed out if it came to that, but I know I was being dramatic. Just don't know what I would do if I could never have kids :cry: I have kept both tubes as nothing was affected there. The baby had implanted in my cervix so made it clear through my tubes (and then uterus for some reason) without a problem. Supposedly I got away with no complications whatsoever, but that is what I'm worrying about now :wacko:

Good luck in your TWW! I will be joining you shortly. I think your BD timing sounds fine :flower:


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome to our new gals :wave:
> 
> Hilslo - yes very similar! Let's hope the similarities continue because if I follow your pattern I will conceive a keeper baby this month lol! Fingers crossed your good tube picks the egg up for you.
> 
> Beemeck - it could just be that the MC affected your fertility. It can take a few months for your body / fertility to recover. Some ladies are lucky enough to be more fertile after a MC but I'm not one. My body always seems to take the longest time to recover from anything (MC's, breastfeeding, being on contraceptive). Hopefully this will be your month!
> 
> Laubull - did your AF show up or have you tested? Good luck :)
> 
> AFM, AF showed as expected on 10th. It has been a lot lighter this month though, pretty much gone today at CD5 so I'm hoping that means my body is returning to normal at last. I O'd on CD15 the last 2 months so just waiting for my fertile spell at the moment :coffee:

Hi everything - thank you so much for that input. I really feel like everything I hear seems to lead toward being extra fertile after a loss and it's been driving me nuts making me question everything. So I really appreciate hearing that :hugs:

My wait time to O this month went pretty quickly and now it's upon me any day now. Expecting it by Thursday at the latest so hopefully it goes quick for you too! :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Everything - the similarities continue! My body takes ages to bounce back too! Fingers crossed my pattern repeats itself and this will be your month! &#128515;

Beemeck - sorry, I've just seen autocorrect changed your name to breech(!?!?) in my message! Hope you're busy dtd!

Laubull -sorry BFP is being shy. Still in it if AF hasn't shown though! 

I'm starting progesterone today as I have a short luteal phase. Any of you ladies take anything to help the cause? Xx


----------



## Laubull

Hilslo what is your LP normally?

I'm taking folic acid and a low dose aspirin.

X


----------



## beemeck

hilslo - I saw that "breech" and loled :haha: let's just hope it's not another one of my complications. although right now getting pregnant and carrying a baby to term sounds great :baby:

I started red raspberry loose leaf tea this month. it says it's good for the uterus and uterine lining, but I've heard some ladies say that it's good for CM too. I actually have noticed a difference so far. My watery CM started 2 days earlier than usual this month and the past 2 days I've had EWCM but no pos OPK yet so it sure seems like my production is upped. :thumbup:

I also have my SO taking maca root. I know a lot of women take it to regulate hormones but I heard that it helps with sperm motility. I am not taking it myself as I have very regular cycles. 

I'll be busy BDing for the next few days. GL to the other ladies ! :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hilslo - I'm currently just taking a prenatal multi-vitamin. 

I have some EPO but then read that it interacts with Warfarin (which I'm on for life) so I've shied away from taking it. I am considering Progesterone supplement as well, my LP is 11 days but the last 2 cycles I have spotted a tiny bit on 10dpo as well. I worry I am peri-menopausal except for the fact that my AF is still very regular every 26 days, and I am pretty sure I O each month.


----------



## hilslo

My luteal phase varies from 8-11 days and I often have a couple of days spotting prior to starting. Last cycle it was 11 days with no spotting and I was pretty pleased!!

What makes you think you are peri-menopausal Everything. Your cycles sound beautiful to me &#128522;

Beemeck - I've heard really good things about Raspberry leaf tea but I've never tried it (I don't like normal tea so the fact that's its tea has always put me off lol!).


----------



## hilslo

Ps - breech babies aren't too bad. My DS was transverse breech so his head stuck out my side beneath my ribs. I'll try to dig out a photo- it was quite amusing!!!

I had to have a csection which at the time I was really disappointed about but now I'm quite thankful as they went in using the trace of my laparotomy scar (from my extopic surgery) so it turned a sad scar into a happy one &#128522;


----------



## MomV13

Hello new here. Not really sure how this all works. Going to post to see if I did this right.


----------



## MomV13

I started bleeding a day after period was due. Just very light spotting for two days so I decided to take preg test and it was positive. (Sept 2)I continued to bleed and it got heavier and heavier. I also passed a few clots. Have U/S done and they couldn't see anything on scan. They tested the tissue I passed and did hcg test. Tissue came back not preg tissue and hcg level was 80 (this was all this past Wednesday) yesterday had second hcg and it was 172. They said its most likely not a viable preg and want to do D&C tomorrow to see if it's ectopic. I'm really torn. I don't know what to do :(


----------



## hilslo

MomV13 - I'm so sorry, what a horrible place to be in. I think Hcg levels are supposed to double every 48hrs (roughly) so if you had the first hcg last Wednesday and the 2nd yesterday it doesn't seem to be following the rule of thumb. However, it's very early to rule it out entirely. 

Ectopics are nothing to take lightly but I wouldn't have thought that waiting a few days at this early stage would make a massive difference.

Could you talk to your doctor to let him/her know your concerns?

I think limbo is the worst, once you know either way, you'll feel better I promise &#128522;.

Good luck and lots of hugs xx


----------



## MomV13

Thank you for responding. I'm so torn and stressed about this. I had a previous loss in March. I'm afraid of being an ectopic but the same time I'm afraid of it being a normal pregnancy and it was ended by D&C :( I've told them how I feel but they said the numbers don't look good and a D&C will help diagnose it. I'm so upset.


----------



## hilslo

Have you had an internal scan?


----------



## MomV13

Yes nothing could be seen


----------



## hilslo

Bugger. Could you ask them to do another hcg first? If you had the last one yesterday then tomorrow should be perfect for seeing how much it rises in 48hrs. It might help you make a clearer decision and if you do then have a D&C you'll feel confident that it was the right decision


----------



## Laubull

Momv13 I'm so sorry to hear this, what a horrible situation. I agree with hilslo, getting bloods done at 48hrs might help....that said bloods that double can still be ectopic, as my second was. How far along are you meant to be?

X


----------



## MomV13

Thank you ladies. Yes I'll have another draw before. I should be 6w3d today. I don't want to terminate something that could be viable but I don't want my tube to burst either. I'm soooo torn. I haven't had any pain just bleeding and that has gotten less and more of a brown color. What symptoms did you have laubull?


----------



## MomV13

You've both had them. What were the symptoms. Is there any early signs that you guys felt?


----------



## hilslo

Laubull is right, I'd not really thought about it before but I suspect mine would have doubled since the baby grew perfectly on track for at least the first 12 weeks as I had a 12 week scan and it was measuring perfectly - they just didn't notice that it was growing in the wrong place!!!

I had absolutely no ectopic signals until my tube burst at 13w3d so don't just go on symptoms


----------



## MomV13

Oh wow. I'm so sorry. That is very scary. I'm shocked they didn't realize it was in your tube. I can't even function today. Can't concentrate on anything. I didn't know where else to turn for advise so I started googling and found this forum.


----------



## hilslo

I'm not surprised you can't function! It's so frustrating not knowing what is going on in your own body.
Have another talk with your doctor and if you're really worried you might regret a D&C see if you can push it back a day or two and get another internal scan.

Sending you lots of love - let us know how you get on


----------



## MomV13

Thank you so much ladies. I'll post an update tomorrow after my apt. Hopefully something good will happen. Xoxox


----------



## Laubull

Momv13 for 6 weeks your levels do sound low, perhaps that's another reason why they're suggesting a D&C?

Both my ectopics were different....first one I was 7 weeks and started to get brown blood, went to EPU where they scanned and confirmed ectopic, I was treated with methotrexate, took almost 10 weeks to resolve but got there eventually. Second I had bright red blood at 5 weeks, they monitored my levels for almost a week, all looked good, blood had stopped and they assumed a normal pregnancy (no scan done as levels too low) and then my tube ruptured.... it was ectopic :-/

Having been through an early miscarriage too I can safely say I'd rather go through that than an ectopic, they are so mentally and physically exhausting. Not that I'm saying a miscarriage isn't hard, if you know what I mean!

Please stay strong and remember we're here for you. X


----------



## MomV13

Thank you for sharing that with me. I'm so very sorry. I miscarried in April at 7.5 wks. Had to have D&C then cause not everything passed on its own. It's very exhausting. I hope I will have a clearer picture tomorrow. Thank you so much for your support and info. Xoxox


----------



## beemeck

hi MomV

I had something called a cervical ectopic pregnancy (baby implanted in my cervix). I started spotting and then bleeding heavily with clots somewhere in my 5th week. They couldn't see anything on my scan so monitored me with bloods every 48 hours. My levels kept increasing so they knew this wasn't a good sign. They found the baby in my cervix the next week during week 6. Apparently it was a life threatening situation and although the baby was alive and growing, the pregnancy wouldn't last and could have eventually killed me (by massively hemorrhaging). It was SUCH a hard decision to make - the hardest one I ever made - to agree to the treatment plan that the doctors recommended.

My word of caution to you would be to try and gather more info before the D and C - which it sounds like you are doing. I was hospitalized for a week before my D and C was scheduled to stop the babies heartbeat (methotrexate treatments) and hopefully have some of the blood vessel roots that had implanted separate from my cervix so that I wouldn't bleed out. 

Cervical pregnancies are very rare (1 in 16,000) so I wouldn't think this is what you are experiencing, but mention it to your doctor and see. They could finally see the sac in my cervix after 6 weeks (transvaginal US) but it was only because they were awesome enough to be looking for it there. The US tech had seen a cervical pregnancy 15 years before and thought to check. 

Just something to keep in mind - if my story could ever help someone else out, it'll take a little of the pain away. I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## MomV13

Thank you beemeck and I'm so sorry for your loss. I go back today but I've decided not to have the D&C done today. Just another hcg and hopefully another u/s. Praying they see something either way so I can feel better about going forward. I will mention what you said. I hope I get some answers today. I'll post update after. Thanks ladies!! Xoxo


----------



## MomV13

Did you ladies have any preg symptoms? I haven't had any so far :(


----------



## beemeck

I had some nausea and very sore bbs. fatigue and food cravings. but ironically enough all of my symptoms disappeared once I started bleeding even though my numbers were through the roof. the day I was admitted to the hospital my HCG was 15,000. but I had NO symptoms then.


----------



## MomV13

Ok thank you. I know things aren't looking good for me but I just want to know for sure. More peace of mind for me. :(


----------



## MomV13

Sorry for posting so much on here :/ I should have started a new thread


----------



## Laubull

MomV13 don't worry, ask away!

I did start having symptoms, feeling sicky and tired. Only stopped after the operation.

x


----------



## hilslo

I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms with any of my pregnancies so not much help! When do you find out the results of the hcg?


----------



## EverythingXd

hilslo said:


> What makes you think you are peri-menopausal Everything. Your cycles sound beautiful to me &#128522;

It's partly because I've been having some spotting, and also I've had bad PMT since the ectopic in January. These things are both apparently a symptom of peri-menopause, although it could still be my body just adjusting to only having one ovary.

I'm a bit paranoid because I turned 40 a few months back and my mum had menopause at 44/45. I've read that women often hit menopause at a similar age to their mother, that losing an ovary can bring menopause forward, and that peri-menopause can last several years before true menopause. So I'm kind of expecting it will come soon if it hasn't already!

Hi MomV, sorry to hear what you are going through at the moment :hug: I can't really help with ectopic symptoms because I didn't know I was pregnant until my ovary ruptured. I had normal heavy AF so thought I couldn't be pregnant. When I ended up in A&E and they finally realised I was pregnant, they were still saying it was more likely to be appendicitis because I was not symptomatic of ectopic pregnancy. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, and I really wouldn't allow D&C until you are sure yourself that the pregnancy isn't viable, else you'll always have that doubt in your mind. I agree though that your hcg numbers are low for how far along you are. Wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## MomV13

Hello unfortunately my numbers didn't go up and I have to have D&C tomorrow. Thank you for your concerns and help. I wish I had better news :( good luck on all your journeys. Xoxo


----------



## MomV13

Laubull said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone else TTC or will be soon following an ectopic?
> 
> Sadly I've just had a second ectopic. I had surgery on the 10th August to remove the pregnancy and ruptured right tube. My first ectopic was resolved with methotrexate.
> 
> I am very lucky to have a two year old daughter but desperate for a sibling for her.
> 
> I'm tracking my cycles by temping but won't start TTC until October.
> 
> Good luck to all those TTC, especially after the heartache of a loss.
> 
> X

Unfortunately I'll have the D&C tomorrow. My HCG stayed the same at 174
I have a feeling it's not over and they will not find any pregnancy tissue and I'll have to have the methotrexate after all this. :( are there any side effects? How long did your doc say to wait to TTC again after that. I have a 15 month old healthy boy and would also love for him to have a sibling. I hate hearing would you just be happy with one child? Or I should be happy with one healthy child :/ I also miscarried this March :(


----------



## Laubull

MomV13 to be honest I can't really remember all of the after effects of methrotrexate, I think it was just the odd pain here and there. You have to wait 3 months from the date of the injection to TTC, this is very important! It's a carcinogenic drug so it affects your cells and eggs, it also decreases your levels of folic acid. As you soon as your levels hit 0 then start back on the folic acid and then try after 3 months. Also you can't drink alcohol, not sure why, although still did a little bit.

Re: having another baby, I understand my daughter is 2 years 3 months and the gap is getting bigger. I want another baby for her more than anything, she loves other children. Would I be happy with 1, yes of course, I already am, however I wouldn't feel my family is complete until we have 2. I don't think that's being greedy or selfish, it's just how I feel.
x


----------



## beemeck

MomV13 said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone else TTC or will be soon following an ectopic?
> 
> Sadly I've just had a second ectopic. I had surgery on the 10th August to remove the pregnancy and ruptured right tube. My first ectopic was resolved with methotrexate.
> 
> I am very lucky to have a two year old daughter but desperate for a sibling for her.
> 
> I'm tracking my cycles by temping but won't start TTC until October.
> 
> Good luck to all those TTC, especially after the heartache of a loss.
> 
> X
> 
> Unfortunately I'll have the D&C tomorrow. My HCG stayed the same at 174
> I have a feeling it's not over and they will not find any pregnancy tissue and I'll have to have the methotrexate after all this. :( are there any side effects? How long did your doc say to wait to TTC again after that. I have a 15 month old healthy boy and would also love for him to have a sibling. I hate hearing would you just be happy with one child? Or I should be happy with one healthy child :/ I also miscarried this March :(Click to expand...

hey momV - it sounds like you will be able to avoid the methotrexate. from all of my research when I was going through it, it didn't seem like they give it after the D and C, only before. I could be wrong though. 

My doctors told me that it was a myth to wait 3 months because of the methotrexate. they did have me take 3 months off TTC, but they said it was to let my body rest and get back on track, and to build up folic again. They told me that the MTX would be out of my system within a week. but I couldn't take any of my prenatals until my levels went back to 0, which for me was 6 weeks. MTX help your levels to decrease too, so since your levels are very low that will hopefully be another sticking point as to why you should be able to avoid MTX! FX for you hun :hugs:


----------



## MomV13

Thank you ladies. They are going to send my uterine tissue to pathology to be tested for pregnancy tissue. It pregnancy tissue is not present then I'll have to have the MTX shot cause the pregnancy is somewhere else. I'm sorry you all had to go through all of this. It's just horrible! I'm on my way there now :( I have a feeling this will be it. I'm 36 and had given myself this year to have another one. I'm hoping by some miracle they will be able to see something on the scan so I can avoid all of this. You have all been a great help!! Xoxo


----------



## EverythingXd

MomV so sorry to read your update. I hope they find pregnancy tissue so you can avoid the drugs :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Hugs momv13. Xxx


----------



## MomV13

Thanks everyone. Feeling very groggy and sore. The doc said it looked like pregnancy tissue but still needs to be sent out. Thank you for all your support. I'm glad I found this thread! You are all so nice. I wish happy and healthy pregnancies for you all!! Xoxo


----------



## beemeck

keep us posted Momv - you'll be in my thoughts! :hugs:

AFM - thought I ovulated yesterday. Pos OPK on Wed and slight O pain yesterday too. but this temping is driving me nuts. I really try and be consistent with testing time, but I just can't stay asleep through the night, so the timing is all over the place. I take it anytime I wake up since I know you are supposed to be asleep for 3 hours straight before taking it. This morning I woke up at 6 when OH got up and it was lower than yesterday! grrr. then I went back to bed and when I woke up an hour later it was 97.6. What a difference! and that was my normal time to test so I just don't know. I guess the next weeks might just be a crapshoot, but we are BDing all of the time and I'll try to stay positive! 

GL ladies!


----------



## MomV13

Sending positive thoughts beemeck. Hope it happens soon! Xoxo


----------



## MomV13

Of course it would come back not being in the uterus. It's ectopic and on my way to get a MTX shot :*(


----------



## Laubull

Momv13 I'm so sorry it is ectopic. I assume you've received methotrexate now and they'll be monitoring your HCG levels now. I hope it drops quickly. Xx

Beemeck I temp and I'm at least once a night for a wee, sometimes an hour before I need to get up! I just go with the hour early reading but adjust it, it use: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php Looks like you bd'd lots so fingers crossed 
X


----------



## beemeck

Laubull said:


> Momv13 I'm so sorry it is ectopic. I assume you've received methotrexate now and they'll be monitoring your HCG levels now. I hope it drops quickly. Xx
> 
> Beemeck I temp and I'm at least once a night for a wee, sometimes an hour before I need to get up! I just go with the hour early reading but adjust it, it use: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php Looks like you bd'd lots so fingers crossed
> X

MomV so sorry :cry: hopefully everything happens for you quickly and you recover asap. we will be here for support! :hugs:

Laubull I actually looked up on FF about the temping issue. FF said to use the temp from normal waking time but mark is as sleep deprived if you haven't been sleeping 3 hours straight for them to interpret. but I have seen those adjusters too. we Bd'ed a lot - but last month even more. Kind of worried that maybe it's too much for SO's swimmers? The month we fell pregnant we had only Bd'ed twice. But I'm too scared to miss O now that I keep BDing a lot. ugh :dohh: let's just get this TWW over with lol


----------



## MomV13

Thank you so much ladies!!! Yes I had the shot yesterday. I really hope this is done. I can't take anymore :*( 

Wishing you luck!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ah no MomV, so sorry to hear it was an ectopic :hugs: I hope the one shot is enough x


----------



## MomV13

Thank you everyone!! For those of you who had the shot. How did you feel after? I feel horrible. I had nausea and threw up yesterday and I still have abdominal soreness :*( did just the one shot work for you?? What is the next step if it doesn't?? :((((


----------



## Laubull

Sorry you're not feeling well MomV13 :-( As I said before I can't really remember how I felt other than the odd shooting pain. I only had one shot, as long as your levels start to fall then that is all you will need, although it can take a while to get to 0, mine took about 9/10 weeks. When is your next blood draw? x


----------



## beemeck

Mom V I had 3 MTX shots, but surprisingly had no adverse symptoms. They prepared me for vomiting and feeling in general really crappy, but it just never happened. They said some people have that and others don't. I'm sorry it's happening to you :cry: My guess (and hope) is that it won't last too long. I just remember the shots being super painful and my bum hurting for awhile after each injection. 

It took 6 weeks for my numbers to go from 15,000 to 0. I also got my period 28 days after the D and C while my numbers were around 20 or so. They told me I wouldn't get a period until numbers got below 5, but they were wrong..


----------



## MomV13

Thank you Laubull I go tomorrow for my first blood draw and then again on Friday for the comparison. My levels were 172 when I got the shot. I hope it drops quickly!!! How have you guys coped emotionally? I've been on other forums and am sitting here crying reading everyone's sad posts! My heart is aching for myself but reading all these stories is making it ache even more! Why do these things happen?!? :(


----------



## beemeck

MomV13 said:


> Thank you Laubull I go tomorrow for my first blood draw and then again on Friday for the comparison. My levels were 172 when I got the shot. I hope it drops quickly!!! How have you guys coped emotionally? I've been on other forums and am sitting here crying reading everyone's sad posts! My heart is aching for myself but reading all these stories is making it ache even more! Why do these things happen?!? :(

You're right MomV. I remember how dark everything was at that time. It's only been 4 months, but I've come a long way. I've been trying to get the story out in my journal, as a way to release the sadness and try to move forward. I saw a psychologist after my experience - not because of the loss but because of the near death experience of the hemorrhaging. I would not have reached out to one otherwise. It was good to talk about it. I don't do well bottling things up. I have been very open about my story and I think that has helped me. So it's not some secret that I have to deal with on my own. We also discussed having some type of closure which is why I began my journal. After the 3 months off of TTC and grieving, I felt guilty that I was looking forward to a whole new baby. I still have that guilt sometimes. It's not easy. The next weeks and month or two will be hard. It's hard not to ask yourself why these things happen but I try to let myself. Keep coming here for support - that's what it's for! It's definitely been a great help to me. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Everyone deals with loss differently. I was devastated at the time and am still very sad but I have to move on, and TTC is my way of dealing with it. Having my daughter helps too, I can't be sad when I've got her. Onwards and upwards in my motto and as I lost a tube, good riddance as the tube was rubbish! PMA all the way!

Give yourself time to grieve if that is what you need. Trust yourself to know when you're ready to try again and move on.
X


----------



## hilslo

MomV - sorry it turned out to be ectopic. I didn't have the shot but remember the dark days all too well. I hid from friends and everyone for about a year. It was only when I hit 18 weeks pregnancy with my D's that I really started to get rid of the grief. I was so scared I would never have kids. However, I joined a couple of ectopic boards and can happily say that we all got a rainbow baby in the end. 

Cry as much as you need and ensure you can talk to someone. Looking back, I'm annoyed with myself for not making the most of my last few months of child- free existence!! Now I'd love to jet off for a city break or have a spa day!!!

Hindsight is a wonderful thing though and I know its only now I've reached the other side of those dark days that I can say that. It didn't help that everyone we knew seemed to be getting pregnant first month trying. Grrr......


----------



## hilslo

Beemeck - good luck in your tww, looks like you timed things well ;-)

I don't temp any more but I used to. Now I seem to wake a lot in the night so don't bother. I just use opks. I do miss seeing the rise post o rise and comparing my charts though!!!


----------



## beemeck

hilslo said:


> Beemeck - good luck in your tww, looks like you timed things well ;-)
> 
> I don't temp any more but I used to. Now I seem to wake a lot in the night so don't bother. I just use opks. I do miss seeing the rise post o rise and comparing my charts though!!!

always good to hear about those that get their rainbow babies :) I hope mine comes soon! :baby: We BD'd about the same last month - timed perfectly, but nothing. so hoping somehow this month is different. I wake in the night too so my chart prob isn't super accurate, but I obsess over it to much to give it up :wacko: 

where are you in the cycle??


----------



## Laubull

Beemeck I think your chart is looking great, it's going to be your month, POSITIVITY! x


----------



## beemeck

thanks laubull! I actually am being really positive right now and I hope it doesn't come to bite me in the butt soon... one of my bffs told me she is 6 weeks pregnant yesterday and I felt like it was a sign maybe. That we will be bump buddies? either way it has me all giddy and hopeful eek.

Are you going to be O'ing soon??


----------



## hilslo

Loving the positivity! &#128515;. I'm 11dpo and will test tomorrow. Absolutely no signs (I've had implantation spotting with all 3 pregnancies so it's usually my best sign) and knowing that I ovulated from my tubeless side I'm pretty sure it will be negative BUT, thinking positively it means that I can get started with my next cycle in which I'll hopefully ovulate from the right &#128515;


----------



## beemeck

hilslo said:


> Loving the positivity! &#128515;. I'm 11dpo and will test tomorrow. Absolutely no signs (I've had implantation spotting with all 3 pregnancies so it's usually my best sign) and knowing that I ovulated from my tubeless side I'm pretty sure it will be negative BUT, thinking positively it means that I can get started with my next cycle in which I'll hopefully ovulate from the right &#128515;[/QUOT
> 
> eek! GL with your testing!! let us know! :hugs:


----------



## MomV13

Thanks again ladies for your words and info. I wish you all the luck hope you get your rainbow babies!!! Xoxox


----------



## hilslo

BFN as expected. Right - this is going to be THE cycle. Come on eggies!!!


----------



## beemeck

sorry hils - BUT next month should be the side with the tube!! :happydance::happydance:

my positivity is also waning a bit (temps are driving me nuts) but I saw this pic that boosted my spirit a little bit and wanted to share. rainbow babies on the way for us ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laubull

Sorry hilslo. You're not out though, unless the horrible witch has appeared now?

Beemeck how are you coping in the TWW? 
X


----------



## beemeck

I'm all over the place. Was feeling super super positive early on, which I guess it's easy to feel confident then since there are no tell-tale signs one way or the other. Then my temp went down and I lost all hope because it wasn't down far enough for a dip. then my temp shot up this morning so now I'm back to being hopeful :wacko:

I had some cramping late in the night at 6DPO. this morning I had some nausea, but I had started to feel hungry right before I fell asleep last night so I'm sure it's just from waking up on an empty stomach. I'm pretty gassy but that's also not unlike me - I'm vegan so all I eat are beans and greens! :dohh: 

I will start testing tomorrow at 9DPO since I have a bach party to go to in the evening and if for some reason I got a positive I will know not to drink. but otherwise I'm a firm believe in "drink til it's pink"! :wine: 

how are you doing??


----------



## Laubull

Beemeck did you test? Your chart looks good, temp going up a again! 

Think might be gearing up to ovulate earlier, told hubby tomorrow night is a must....he's far too hungover today after a wedding yesterday! Drink till its pink is my view too, although I definitely drank too much yesterday!

X


----------



## beemeck

Laubull said:


> Beemeck did you test? Your chart looks good, temp going up a again!
> 
> Think might be gearing up to ovulate earlier, told hubby tomorrow night is a must....he's far too hungover today after a wedding yesterday! Drink till its pink is my view too, although I definitely drank too much yesterday!
> 
> X

I did test - nothing on the IC. I only feel slightly discouraged since I know it's early. I was glad to see my temp still rising today :thumbup: I will obv keep testing obsessively every day now :blush:

Your SO sounds like mine! He always gets the worse hangovers no matter how much I warn him the night before :haha: GL doing the BD! I heard that wine around ovulation time could be a good thing so cheers! :wine:


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies- how are you all?

Beemeck - sorry AF got you. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry AF got you Beemeck :hugs: Good luck for this cycle.

I'm 10dpo and expecting AF tomorrow. I haven't tested but think I'm out because my BB's were hurting up until today but it's worn off. I spotted on 10dpo the last 2 cycles though, and haven't so far *touch wood!* so pretty pleased about that :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## janetteRN

Hello everyone, hoping i can join you guys in your journey.. I was told i had a pressumed ectopic and was given one dose of Mtx on Sep 23. I will have my 14day post mtx blood draw on Monday, hoping its at 0 since my levels had dropped to 72 last week but I'm not sure it will be over soon. This was my first pregnancy and both my husband and I were extremely excited, depression hit me hard but I'm doing much better now. Wasn't really trying to have a baby but now there's nothing else I want more! Anyway I know I shouldn't try until 2-3 months after the injection but I'm also very scared to go through this again. All of your stories give me comfort and hope, good luck to all of you and thank you.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Janette, welcome. Sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope the next 3 months go quickly for you so you can start your TTC journey. In the meantime, you can start preparing so you at least feel you're doing something towards your baby goal (taking prenatal vitamins etc).


----------



## beemeck

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies- how are you all?
> 
> Beemeck - sorry AF got you. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


hil what's happening with you?? where are you in your cycle? almost O time??! FX!


----------



## beemeck

janetteRN said:


> Hello everyone, hoping i can join you guys in your journey.. I was told i had a pressumed ectopic and was given one dose of Mtx on Sep 23. I will have my 14day post mtx blood draw on Monday, hoping its at 0 since my levels had dropped to 72 last week but I'm not sure it will be over soon. This was my first pregnancy and both my husband and I were extremely excited, depression hit me hard but I'm doing much better now. Wasn't really trying to have a baby but now there's nothing else I want more! Anyway I know I shouldn't try until 2-3 months after the injection but I'm also very scared to go through this again. All of your stories give me comfort and hope, good luck to all of you and thank you.

hi sweets. glad you found us. it will take a lot of time to heal, but hopefully we can all help each other. I also experienced an ectopic the first time around - it's so heartbreaking. I think I took about 2 weeks to hit 0 once I was around the 72 mark, so you are almost there. stick around with us and keep us posted. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry AF got you Beemeck :hugs: Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> I'm 10dpo and expecting AF tomorrow. I haven't tested but think I'm out because my BB's were hurting up until today but it's worn off. I spotted on 10dpo the last 2 cycles though, and haven't so far *touch wood!* so pretty pleased about that :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

ooooh everything my fingers are SUPER super crossed for you!! keep us posted!!

I'm so busy this month so I'm thinking everything will fly by - which should be nice since crawling time when TTC is just torture. have my Dr appt on Thurs and will get a blood draw to see what my hormones are up to. looking forward to those results to move forward accordingly. xoxo!


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Beemeck. How soon after your blood draw will you get the results? 

I tested this morning and BFN. AF still hasn't showed though, so I'm pretty pleased that my LP is at least 12 days this cycle (although if it's a bust I just want to move onto next cycle now lol!).

Still feeling out (BB's still only mildly sensitive, no pp today which is typical for me just before AF). Until AF actually appears though there's always that glimmer of hope - I'm now wondering how sensitive the test is that I used because it was just a really cheap one from my local shop *must stop, I know I'm not pregnant!!*


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> Thanks Beemeck. How soon after your blood draw will you get the results?
> 
> I tested this morning and BFN. AF still hasn't showed though, so I'm pretty pleased that my LP is at least 12 days this cycle (although if it's a bust I just want to move onto next cycle now lol!).
> 
> Still feeling out (BB's still only mildly sensitive, no pp today which is typical for me just before AF). Until AF actually appears though there's always that glimmer of hope - I'm now wondering how sensitive the test is that I used because it was just a really cheap one from my local shop *must stop, I know I'm not pregnant!!*

I'm not sure. I'll assume Monday with the weekend taken into consideration. But they do put the results on my online chart so maybe I'll know before then. I'm actually leaving for Vegas Friday morning and won't get back til Monday, so I don't think I'll be thinking about it too often. 

What's happening with you???!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh Vegas! Have fun Beemeck :thumbup:

AFM, I finally got AF today at 12dpo so CD1 for me. 12 day LP and no spotting is a good thing for me though, and I had a very similar cycle to how it was when I last fell pregnant so fingers crossed my body has fully recovered and that last BFP wasn't just a fluke!


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> Ooh Vegas! Have fun Beemeck :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I finally got AF today at 12dpo so CD1 for me. 12 day LP and no spotting is a good thing for me though, and I had a very similar cycle to how it was when I last fell pregnant so fingers crossed my body has fully recovered and that last BFP wasn't just a fluke!

sorry to hear about AF but 12 day luteal phase sounds good :thumbup: we will be almost cycle buddies - I am only on CD 4 now ....it's crawling! What day do you O around?


----------



## EverythingXd

beemeck said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Vegas! Have fun Beemeck :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I finally got AF today at 12dpo so CD1 for me. 12 day LP and no spotting is a good thing for me though, and I had a very similar cycle to how it was when I last fell pregnant so fingers crossed my body has fully recovered and that last BFP wasn't just a fluke!
> 
> sorry to hear about AF but 12 day luteal phase sounds good :thumbup: we will be almost cycle buddies - I am only on CD 4 now ....it's crawling! What day do you O around?Click to expand...

I usually O around CD14/15. How about you? Would be great to have a cycle buddy!


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Vegas! Have fun Beemeck :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I finally got AF today at 12dpo so CD1 for me. 12 day LP and no spotting is a good thing for me though, and I had a very similar cycle to how it was when I last fell pregnant so fingers crossed my body has fully recovered and that last BFP wasn't just a fluke!
> 
> sorry to hear about AF but 12 day luteal phase sounds good :thumbup: we will be almost cycle buddies - I am only on CD 4 now ....it's crawling! What day do you O around?Click to expand...
> 
> I usually O around CD14/15. How about you? Would be great to have a cycle buddy!Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same so I'll just be a few days ahead. October is a super busy month for me so I hope it makes me a little less crazy, but it's always nice to have someone to go crazy with! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## EverythingXd

beemeck said:


> I'm exactly the same so I'll just be a few days ahead. October is a super busy month for me so I hope it makes me a little less crazy, but it's always nice to have someone to go crazy with! :wacko::wacko:

Haha, I always start with good intentions and then symptom spot like crazy as soon as I start getting creamy cm! 

What else are you up to in October after starting it off in Vegas? My OH starts a new full time job in the middle of Oct (was previously part time) so I'm going to try to take over the grocery shopping and cooking dinners... I am not used to cooking at all, and tend to forget things/burn things so we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## beemeck

EverythingXd said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> I'm exactly the same so I'll just be a few days ahead. October is a super busy month for me so I hope it makes me a little less crazy, but it's always nice to have someone to go crazy with! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Haha, I always start with good intentions and then symptom spot like crazy as soon as I start getting creamy cm!
> 
> What else are you up to in October after starting it off in Vegas? My OH starts a new full time job in the middle of Oct (was previously part time) so I'm going to try to take over the grocery shopping and cooking dinners... I am not used to cooking at all, and tend to forget things/burn things so we'll see how it goes!!Click to expand...

ah that is amazing that your SO used to do all of that! mine hardly knows where our kitchen is located :( good luck! you'll pick right back up on it once you get into it. hopefully your SO likes his new job!

I actually started it off this past weekend with my cousins wedding so the weekend was jam packed. After Vegas I'll have a friends birthday party, 3 Halloween parties, and a friend visiting from out of town to keep me busy. I guess it's good that I have this month to drink now, but honestly I'm over it! Bring on the :baby:!


----------



## EverythingXd

Wow Beemeck you are going to be busy! 

I've actually never done the cooking! :blush: Anyone I've ever lived with has always thought doing the cooking themselves was the safest option! :haha:


----------



## beemeck

hey girls!

anything new with anyone?? all we all just at boring parts of our cycles?

My Dr appt is today so I'm anxious for that. Won't get any results until Monday though probably but I'm still glad to be talking with my Dr. 

lots of :dust: so that we get our rainbows soon xx


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls! Sorry I fell off a cliff, holiday time! Back now though :-(

According to FF I'm 6DPO but think it might be 4/5, my temps got a bit screwed on holiday, early mornings/late nights, and too much drink!! Anyway as it was my tubeless side I'm firmly sat in the negative camp, can't believe my left tube will pick up from the other ovary at the first time of asking! AF due 14th so I may test then but doubtful!

Bee have an amazing time in Vegas, I am sooo jealous, love Vegas!

Everythingcrossed and Hilslo good luck this cycle!

Welcome to our newbie  x


----------



## janetteRN

As for me goes I had emergency lap surgery for my right tube rupture on 10/07/15, even with an hcg level of 14 due to an ovary cyst. So although I had the methotrexate and levels were so low I ended up in the table. I'm doing ok, pain and nausea but I'm just glad it's over. Waiting on my 3 months to get back to normal and try again. I don't have regular cycles at all due to my pcos so I can't keep track of them as I see you all can. Going on vacation with my hubby in December and get back to our "regular" days. Glad to read you are all
still so hopeful! Makes me feel better..


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies,
I'm happy to have found this thread. I just suffered an ectopic pregnancy last month. I had emergency surgery on September 18 to remove the pregnancy and ruptured left Fallopian tube. We were/are devastated but I'm still hopeful. 
I have my 6 week follow up at the start of November and we're hoping to get the green light to TTC again. 
I haven't started a cycle yet, but I just ovulated today (i get pain when i ovulate so i was extremely happy today to see that hasn't changed since the surgery) so I'm hoping AF will show up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Laubull

Janette and mamabird I'm sorry you've both found yourselves here :-( It does get easier with time but there are stil hard days. I wish you both a quick recovery and lots of baby dust.

AFM I got my BFP this morning, 1-2 weeks on a digital! I'm obviously excited but after 2 ectopics and 1 miscarriage I'm feeling worried.....I want to fast forward to when they'll scan me and hopefully all will be in the right place developing nicely  x


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Lauball, I'm so happy to read you got your BFP. Didn't take long at all! With your dodgy tube gone I'm really positive for you that this bean will be in the right place. Hoping it's a sticky one for you.

I'm sorry I didn't come back to this thread, I was feeling really down and didn't want to spoil the positivity on here. Anyway congrats and a H&H 9 months to you.:flower:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you GIJane 

How are you feeling? Are you TTC or NTNP?

X


----------



## GI_Jane

We are actively TTC. I had a feeling I was only ovulating from my right side (the side with no tube) and a scan shows that my left ovary is covered in cysts so probably not working and right side normal. Got another scan next week to confirm then get the ball rolling to some sort of treatment. Will be a long journey for me I think- the ectopic screwed everything up.

Congrats again and good luck.


----------



## Laubull

Oh GIJane I'm sorry. At least you're getting some answers. You'll get it all resolved I'm sure. X


----------



## EverythingXd

Laubull that's great news, congratulations! :happydance: Have you been in touch with the docs yet? You should get an early scan around 6 weeks to check its in the right place, so not too long to wait. 

Hi Janette and Mamabird :wave: Sorry for your losses, and hope you both get your rainbow babies quickly :hugs:

I'm on CD9 and already having ewcm the last 2 days so maybe I will O a bit earlier than my regular CD14/15 this month.


----------



## janetteRN

Laubull congratulations!!! yay wow i hope this is it for you..!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls 

Everything I've got an appointment to see the docs next week, hopefully she'll refer me straight to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. I'll be around 5 weeks so they should be able to tell if it is in the right place, fingers crossed!!

I hope you ovulate early! X


----------



## hilslo

Laubull - amazing news!!!!! Let's hope the good luck continues!! I have everything crossed for you!!

GIJane - will you go straight to I feel or are there steps inbetween. It's often the people who believe that it will take ages who get pregnant straight away! Remember you good tube can still pick up the egg from your better ovary &#128512;

Janette and Mamabird - welcome!!! Sorry you both find yourselves here but at least we're all in the same boat and can cheer each other on and understand the bad days.

AFm - I'm cd18 and still getting negative opks (I usually o cd19-21) so still bding lots and hoping I might get a positive tomorrow!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you hilslo, now get to that bedroom ;-) xx


----------



## beemeck

laubull!!!!!! amazing!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: giving me so much hope. :hugs: any tips??

I've been away in Vegas but I'm back and ready to go! I am feeling really good about my TTC journey. I had my Dr appt last week. As expected, my Dr was very aggressive with figuring out what's going on. I got my bloods taken that day and he called me the next morning. He said that my hormone panel looked great and that the symptoms I'm experiencing may be left over from my methotrexate shot or from stress. I don't feel stressed really - every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant and then just feel sad when I'm not, but I think stress must be playing a role. I relaxed by the pool most of the weekend, got a massage and facial, and really think I just need to keep up with these type of things to relieve some of the stress. As predicted, I think I am O'in early this month (guessing today is the day but will see what today's OPK says - I'm expecting it to go lighter). 

So overall just feeling refreshed. Glad that my hormone levels are normal and now just trying to be calmer about the whole process. My temps got messed up from Vegas - traveling, drinking, not sleeping, time difference, hot weather and sun etc, but back on track now after I had to discard 1 I can see my SO's point about not traveling close to O. I had EWCM the first day there and panicked. Luckily I packed my OPKs and they were negative. Was going to BD every other day this month, but did already panic there and can't resist BDing when I know I'm fertile. hopefully this is it.....


----------



## Laubull

Thank you sooo much Bee  

No tips really other than what you are doing, monitoring your CM, temps and OPKS. I think your trip to Vegas will have helped a lot, sun, fun and relaxation is always good.

If you O today it looks like you've timed in perfectly. Now you've just got to find something else to think about during the TWW! I found being on holiday helped a lot as I just forgot about it, when at work I think about it all the time.

Really, really hope this is your month. xxx


----------



## beemeck

Laubull said:


> Thank you sooo much Bee
> 
> No tips really other than what you are doing, monitoring your CM, temps and OPKS. I think your trip to Vegas will have helped a lot, sun, fun and relaxation is always good.
> 
> If you O today it looks like you've timed in perfectly. Now you've just got to find something else to think about during the TWW! I found being on holiday helped a lot as I just forgot about it, when at work I think about it all the time.
> 
> Really, really hope this is your month. xxx

aw thanks laubull - you are so sweet. it really is crazy how going away can take your mind off of it. I can't believe I went 4 days without really thinking about it at all (except for when I had EWCM). I've timed it perfectly every month, so hoping my body has just needed time to heal. thanks for your well wishes and keep us updated! H and H 9 months! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi ladies :). I had my ectopic treated on September 6th and just had my period last Friday. TTC next week hopefully :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Dtrisha said:


> Hi ladies :). I had my ectopic treated on September 6th and just had my period last Friday. TTC next week hopefully :)

Welcome Dtrisha, sorry for your loss :hugs: If you don't mind me asking, how was your ectopic treated? 

I had keyhole surgery and unfortunately lost an ovary but I'm almost certain I am still ovulating every month.


----------



## Dtrisha

It was treated with methotrexate. My levels were only at 500. It worked well with my body and within 2 weeks my levels were at 0. So I've been taking folic acid since then and pre natals :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Dtrisha said:


> It was treated with methotrexate. My levels were only at 500. It worked well with my body and within 2 weeks my levels were at 0. So I've been taking folic acid since then and pre natals :)

Aah, I did wonder if it was methotrexate, seeing as you said 'treated.' Are you sure you're OK to TTC so soon? They usually say you have to wait at least 3 months for the methotrexate to clear out of your system, and I was under the impression this was quite a strict thing.


----------



## Dtrisha

Well the doctor did say 12 weeks but I've been talking to plenty of ladies that have tried after one cycle. And methotrexate isn't in your body for more than a week tops. They are just worried about folic acid since it strips it. But I feel like if my body any handle it then it won't happen. We're not trying hard core to have one right now just not being cautious. I think it'll all work out :) I've been taking folic acid for s little over 4 weeks so it's not like there isn't anything


----------



## Laubull

Dtrisha I know I sound like a party pooper but please be careful, methotrexate is a horrible drug. My first ectopic was treated with it, I waited 3 months and conceived in the 2 cycle of trying, sadly that ended in a miscarriage. I don't know what caused it, most likely bad luck but I always wonder if it was methotrexate. I only say this as I don't want you to go through any more heartache. 

Good luck when you start TTC, it's your body, trust yourself. X


----------



## beemeck

how are all my girls??

hilslo, everything??

laubull how are you feeling??

I'm 2DPO and trying to stay busy! :wacko:

xx and :dust: to all!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi beemeck! We're not officially TTC but if it happens it happens. My body has felt back to normal weeks ago. And I feel ready to try. I know you're not supposed to for 12 weeks. I doubt I would conceive this month anyway.


----------



## beemeck

I totally support that decision. My doctors said there was no medical reason why they say 3 months, just really to give your body a break. I am SUPER healthy and periods regulated right away so I did end up trying after 2 months (had to wait until my cervical stitches were out to even be able to DTD which took forever). But the fact that I haven't gotten pregnant since (ectopic was our first try) is prob indicative of that healing process that they were talking about taking place. I'm not sure if it's true or not, but I can't help but feel that if they body isn't ready for it, it won't happen. :shrug:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah so we're not BDing all the time just when we feel like it. We will TTC next month after my next period. That will be around 11 weeks. So close enough lol. My period was as regular as it could get and I felt great. :)


----------



## Laubull

I've always said if your body lets you get pregnant you're meant to get pregnant. My daughter was conceived straight after a miscarriage and this time we started trying only 1 cycle after my ectopic and here I am, pregnant! 

I am now 5 weeks and can confirm it's in the uterus, I had a scan this morning  They also confirmed I ovulated from my tubeless side so my left tube picked it up, clever tube!

Dtrisha good luck whatever happens this cycle 

Bee, yea for being 2dpo! Now you just have to keep your fingers crossed and your mind busy. I hope you've caught the egg.

x


----------



## Dtrisha

Congrats laubull!!! Happy to hear :). I can't wait to be pregnant again but it be in the right place. I have yet to see my baby in a ultrasound. So next time hopefully it all works out.


----------



## beemeck

omg laubull that's amazing! the part about the tube! but also that it's in the uterus. I am so utterly happy for you and it gives me hope! make sure to update us every now and then ! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thanks girls and of course I will! X


----------



## Dtrisha

How far along are you laubull?


----------



## Laubull

5 weeks give or take a day or two. X


----------



## Dtrisha

So exciting!! I hope it's a sticky bean! I can't wait for my BFP and then hit the 12 week mark lol


----------



## hilslo

Hi Dtrisha - welcome!! Love the fact that you're already trying to fast forward to 12 weeks pregnant - sounds like me! &#128516;

Laubull - amazing news that bean is in the right place and from your tubeless side (gives me hope!). Any symptoms yet?

Beemeck - I'm in the tww too. Day 6 today so I'll test this time next week. Fingers crossed for us both!

I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated as I had positive opks two days in a row. Hope it was the first day as I got a vomitting bug &#128543; so didn't bd on the second day! We bd on the 5 days leading up to it though so hopefully the bug hasn't ruined it!

Beemeck - how do you put a chart in your signature. I used to have one but have no idea how I did it! My chart isn't very exciting as I don't temp but it will at least keep you up to date if I don't check in for a bit!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hilso- yeah I'm tired of waiting and I feel great! I've heard success stories and maybe I'll be one :). Been on folic acid for like 6 weeks. I'm sure it won't happen this month anyway. And if now it'll be 11 weeks next month.


----------



## MamaBird

Hi ladies!

Thank you for the welcome :)

Laubull: Congratulations!!! So happy to read about your BFP and the baby being in the right place! Praying everything goes extra smoothly for you! Can't wait to hear updates!

Well it seems I was right a couple of weeks ago. I was pretty certain I ovulated on the 12th and here I am today on the 25th and my first cycle has started since this whole nightmare began. It feels bittersweet... Like its a done fact... My body has resolved everything now...but also excited to have my regular cycles back so we can hopefully TTC soon. Another week and a couple days before my follow up appointment.


----------



## hilslo

BFN on 11dpo for me &#128549;. Feeling a bit bummed about it as I had a good feeling about this cycle. I have zero symptoms so don't think it's my month. I'll test again on Thursday then stop the progesterone. 
Mamabird - think of it as one step closer to getting your rainbow &#128522;. What are you planning to discuss in your follow up meeting?


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck hislo. You never know!! Keep us updated


----------



## Ltweety

I'm new to this site, but have been using it for support for my ectopic. 

I'm 32, DH 47 and we have been actively TTC for 13 mos.

I am currently on my way down from a dose of methotrexate. Betas on Monday were 130 down from my 6 week mark of 2,800. This was my second pregnancy and thank God for this site. My first ended in MC naturally in January. 

Just wanted to let you know that my last bfp was negative on 11 and positive on 12, although very faint. So hopefully today's the day!:flower:


----------



## Ltweety

I see you are relatively new to this site too (or at least new to officially joining). Have you been trying for long?


----------



## Dtrisha

Ltweety- who are you wondering about?? It doesn't say who so I wasn't sure lol


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> Ltweety- who are you wondering about?? It doesn't say who so I wasn't sure lol

Dtrisha--It was for you...being new and all I couldn't figure out how to edit my own response once I posted it :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Lol ok. Just wanted to make sure. I didn't want to respond if it wasn't for me. Well this is our first cycle trying after our ectopic loss in September. Hoping we caught the egg. But if now I won't be to dissapointed because it took us 2 cycles last time. I just hope there isn't anymore losses. I just want a baby and so does DH. We just got married in June so we're ready now :)


----------



## Ltweety

I am sorry about your ectopic. Having had a miscarriage too, this was by far much more emotionally taxing and traumatizing to my system. Was your ectopic treated with methotrexate or did you have it surgically removed? Do you still have both tubes? 

I had the methotrexate and my doc said I should wait to have two periods after my hcg levels hit zero again. Did you get similar advice?


----------



## Dtrisha

I had methotrexate as well. Still have the tubes and everything thankfully. And yeah they told me 12 weeks from the shot but then after my first cycle and from being on here and talking to people we chose to start before 12 weeks. I have been taking 800 mcg of folic acid for 7-8 weeks and a lot of people were telling me that they tried after the first cycle and how the doctors said it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if you did. And I figured we waited two months that it was long enough. Methotrexate only stays in your system for about 48 hours and after you've been taking folic acid back up you shouldn't have a problem. I'm not telling you to do so just telling you why we advised against 12 weeks. I feel like if my body is ready for a baby then it'll do so. If not then maybe next month. I started feeling really good and back to myself as well.


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> I had methotrexate as well. Still have the tubes and everything thankfully. And yeah they told me 12 weeks from the shot but then after my first cycle and from being on here and talking to people we chose to start before 12 weeks. I have been taking 800 mcg of folic acid for 7-8 weeks and a lot of people were telling me that they tried after the first cycle and how the doctors said it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if you did. And I figured we waited two months that it was long enough. Methotrexate only stays in your system for about 48 hours and after you've been taking folic acid back up you shouldn't have a problem. I'm not telling you to do so just telling you why we advised against 12 weeks. I feel like if my body is ready for a baby then it'll do so. If not then maybe next month. I started feeling really good and back to myself as well.

Did you opt for an HSG? I'm partially worried that the "mass" hasn't "resolved" itself yet. Don't you just love these terms they use? Sometimes I wish they would just call a spade a spade. :wacko:

I probably won't do too much to prevent either. I'm thinking I will start charting as soon as I have a confirmed 0 and then maybe avoid during first ovulation and after that let nature take its course. Maybe we can get new years BFPs!


----------



## Dtrisha

No I didn't get a hsg. My levels were only 500 and they never actually found the baby. And yeah I'm hoping for a positive by then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## beemeck

hi girls - sorry I've been so MIA. I've had such a bad cold for a week now, ugh! 

hilslo - I actually totally forget how I got my chart up, but yes I would love to see yours so I can stalk! It was something like going on FF, find the sharing drop down at the top, and then getting code for chart thumbnail. Then copying and pasting that code in your siggie. hope that helps!!

laubull - hope you are feeling well! 

everything - where are you love?

dtrisha - good luck to you this cycle, glad you are feeling well and recovered :)

hi LT, welcome! sorry that you've found yourself here but we will all get through this together. good luck getting back down to 0. it only took me 5 weeks considering I was at 15,000 the day I was admitted to the hospital! 

AFM - I'll be testing tomorrow actually. it will be 11 DPO and we have halloween parties all weekend. I'm feeling like AF is brewing, so I don't have much hope (though of course I will hold on to that thread forever).

:dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls for asking  I'm feeling rubbish! Tired, headachey and sick but it's all for a good cause so I can't complain. 45 days until my 12 week scan, I'm not sure how I'm going to get there, I'm driving myself mad already!!

Bee, good luck for tomorrow, I really hope you get your BFP.

Hilslo yes please share your chart, I still love charts, it amazes me how many signs your body gives you.

Ltweety welcome to the thread. I'm sorry you find yourself here :-( I hope you recover quickly.

Dtrisha, I'm so pleased you've recovered quickly and are rating to go!

Sorry to those I've missed, I hope you're all well 

Baby dust to all! X


----------



## beemeck

thanks for the well wishes :) 

BFN today..... :( will test again tomorrow morning since we have another party in the evening. 

:dust::dust::dust: to my other girls!


----------



## Ltweety

beemeck
Sorry about the bfn. They never seem to get easier do they?


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies! Happy Halloween. I took this test at 930 am. I feel like I see a very faint like but still trying to figure it out lol. Lots of ladies are telling me they see it but I'm not getting my hopes up just yet. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laubull

Dtrisha I'm not sure, have you tried playing about on your picture settings? X


----------



## Dtrisha

I just found out that I was using rapid result and not the early result ones :(. So I went out and bought some. I will be testing soon :)


----------



## hilslo

Good luck Dtrisha!!! I can't see anything on the test you showed but suspect that might just be the resolution on my phone. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## puggyflump

Hi all , I wondered if I could join your thread. I had a c section ectopic pregnancy at the end of march this year. Had taken a year of ttc to get pregnant so was a devastating blow when eventually diagnosed. We have been NTNP since then but properly ttc for the last two cycles. I am blessed to already have two girls 3 1/2 and 20 months but can't help but feel my family is not complete. Is particularly hard at the moment as my baby would have been due today. I have an incredibly low ovarian reserve and have been told numerous times I would never conceive though have proven all wrong by having my two girls. Can't help but wonder whether it is too late for me and the last of my viable eggs have really gone but still can't give up hope. I'm currently 6dpo in this month's cycle. 

X


----------



## Ltweety

I just wanted to share with everyone that I just got my lab results back and at long last...a month later, my HCG is FINALLY down to zero. I will start temping again tomorrow and taking my folic acid. I know I have to wait a couple cycles to ttc but at least I get to begin anew. This has been the longest month of my life, I think. 

puggyflump: Welcome, I'm relatively new to this thread as well. I was treated with methotrexate, not surgical ectopic but we are all in the same boat.


----------



## Ltweety

Welcome aboard...Don't lose hope!


----------



## beemeck

peggy - welcome!! so sorry to hear of your heartbreaking story. I've been away from BNB for a little so whatever happened with your TWW?? I really, really hope it's good news .

lt - congrats!! It was so exciting for me when my levels went back to 0 :happydance: now a new journey can begin :hugs:


----------



## puggyflump

Well looks like I'm out this month, AF due today or tomorrow and have had my pre AF migraine all day today. I get it every month a day or two before AF arrives so look like another bfn again for me (I have been testing for the last four days lol). Ever month I'm convinced this is the month but it never is!!
Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Ltweety

puggyflump said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month, AF due today or tomorrow and have had my pre AF migraine all day today. I get it every month a day or two before AF arrives so look like another bfn again for me (I have been testing for the last four days lol). Ever month I'm convinced this is the month but it never is!!
> Good luck to everyone else xx

How long is your luteal phase? How many DPO are you?


----------



## puggyflump

I'm 13dpo my luteal phase is normally 13 or 14dpo, so was expecting AF today or tommorow x


----------



## Ltweety

puggyflump said:


> I'm 13dpo my luteal phase is normally 13 or 14dpo, so was expecting AF today or tommorow x

Same as mine. Sorry :( Isn't it just the worst that we are built to have PMS at the same time we find out we're not pregnant? As if we could be in any worse state of mind to get the crappy blow to our hopes. Next month! Try changing something up maybe? Add a supplement, use preseed, etc...change always gives me a fresh perspective!:thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

Does anyone know why my cervix is low and like squishy? I barely have to reach for it. And I thought I was having my period .. But in reading it could mean your pregnant?! So confused


----------



## beemeck

From what I understand, cp is too variable and can be all over the place when pregnant and not pregnant so I wouldn't look too much into it. But if it's eating away at you you could always try a test now. By this time if there is something it would be a nice dark line !


----------



## Dtrisha

Now I don't know if it's my cervix or vaginal walls. I checked again and I had to push through to get up into my vagina. So I think it was just swollen walls. But when I tried to check for my cervix I couldn't find it. I'm glad I have a doctor appointment Friday lol. Cause I'm just barely bleeding. It's not a normal period for me at all.


----------



## Ltweety

Dtrisha said:


> Now I don't know if it's my cervix or vaginal walls. I checked again and I had to push through to get up into my vagina. So I think it was just swollen walls. But when I tried to check for my cervix I couldn't find it. I'm glad I have a doctor appointment Friday lol. Cause I'm just barely bleeding. It's not a normal period for me at all.

Yea, my CP is totally unreliable during tww. Are you going to test again?


----------



## Dtrisha

This is like almost a 3 week wait now lol. So confused


----------



## beemeck

It sounds like a weird af to me but good luck to you !


----------



## Dtrisha

It probably is. But it hasn't gotten heavier


----------



## Dtrisha

Found my cervix high and hard. Barely can reach it. So I think AF. Just a weird one and a late one.


----------



## Ltweety

beemeck said:


> It sounds like a weird af to me but good luck to you !

beemeck-
Can you teach me how to link my chart?


----------



## beemeck

so it's been awhile but I think if you go to your home page on FF - on the computer - and then go up to the sharing tab. click on get code and then pick the option for chart thumbnail. press get code and it should produce a link. you can then copy and paste that link into your chart siggie. try that and let me know if that works - I might have forgotten a step but it's something like that...!


----------



## janetteRN

Anyone testing this week?!? I'm dying to... &#55357;&#56875; My birthday is Sunday and would love to get a positive test as a gift!! &#55357;&#56877;


----------

